# WTD: Campagnolo 9 speed ergos



## Jonathan M (19 Jan 2009)

Wanted: Campag 9 speed ergos, must be in working order, prefer Veloce standard or above. Age irrelevant.

Any condition considered so long as both shifters in working order.

Single ergo shifters (front or rear) also considered if working.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (19 Jan 2009)

I'm not sure age is irrelevant. Didn't the 'pull' of the gear shifter change in about 2001? I don't think that levers and mechs from different eras match up.


----------



## Jonathan M (19 Jan 2009)

Tim Bennet. said:


> I'm not sure age is irrelevant. Didn't the 'pull' of the gear shifter change in about 2001? I don't think that levers and mechs from different eras match up.



I think you may be right Tim, I'd forgotten that little "glitch" from Campag, and although I was using 8 speed up to 2000 or so, I know some of the top end stuff was 9 speed before this.

Many thanks for pointing out the error of my ways!

So edit to original request, post 2001 please!


----------



## stephec (19 Jan 2009)

Having tried to pair up a 98 Chorus ergo and an 04 Xenon rear mech, then get them to shift over a new nine speed block, I know to my cost about the little glitch!


----------



## Jonathan M (19 Jan 2009)

stephec said:


> Having tried to pair up a 98 Chorus ergo and an 04 Xenon rear mech, then get them to shift over a new nine speed block, I know to my cost about the little glitch!



Other problem there is that Xenon rear mechs used to have a different cable pull themselves and needed Xenon shifters, I've got a feeling that 2004 Xenon would have a different cable pull that the rest of 2004 Campag, which itself was different from pre2001 campag.


----------



## Miz (19 Jan 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> I think you may be right Tim, I'd forgotten that little "glitch" from Campag, and although I was using 8 speed up to 2000 or so, I know some of the top end stuff was 9 speed before this.
> 
> Many thanks for pointing out the error of my ways!
> 
> So edit to original request, post 2001 please!



I am of the understanding that the internal mechanisms of Campagnolo Ergos can be changed to pair any year/model Ergo with any year/model (Campag) rear mech and that Mercian (of frame building/shop fame) in Derby are knowledgeable in this respect.


----------

